
First Demonstration of Time Cloaking - alister
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/424682/first-demonstration-of-time-cloaking/
======
alister
What happens to cause and effect? If you break a vase in the "time hole", will
the vase be broken or unbroken after the time hole?

------
cbanek
Makes me wonder what happens if you only have one lens! Perhaps some kind of
burning magnifying glass on spacetime?

